# Closed-board fencing



## BurningLegs (5 Jun 2020)

Currently considering a closed-board fencing project in our rear garden.

We have a span of 6.1M between two walls that is currently fenced with 2 full 2.4M panels and a half panel. Two posts and two wall plates to hold it all up. It has had better days and I'm looking to replace with closed-board style fencing.

How durable is a 3M run of closed-board? The appeal is obvious - just one post to erect in the centre of the span and a double wall plate or something at one wall end, but I will be kicking myself if it is damaged by winds in the next few years. The location isn't especially exposed (i.e not on a hilltop etc) but isn't sheltered either - our bins and some plants do tend to get blown about in winter!

How important is a centre stump, and how are they usually set? I assume set in a shallow bed of postcrete. Does it add much rigidity to the fence, or just stop sagging? Part of the appeal of a 3M bay is only setting one post. If I have to add two stumps that are dug in fairly deep then I may as well switch to 2.4M bays and skip the stumps if that's an option...

Anyone here done a similar project and have any insight? Any recommendations for sourcing materials - I assume local is best but looks like there are lots of online suppliers who will deliver. This is quite a small project so I'm expecting local to be cheaper due to delivery costs online.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Jun 2020)

Personally I would never try for 3m. I would do it right first time and not revisit the problem for up to 20 years.


----------



## neil_merseyside (5 Jun 2020)

My fence is 2.4m post to post (concrete) and it is marginal for rigidity in the wind, today is 35mph gusts and it's fine, but last time we had 45+mph it was bowing slightly and rattling. Fence is new so not ricketty, bearers are treated rough 3x2 (not arris) and the boards are 12mm so fairly decent. I think you need to go to 2 posts or really ramp up the bearers, and you must make the centre post concrete or the bottom will likely just rot in a none draining concrete (well rammed hardcore can work but I wouldn't trust it on a big span).


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Jun 2020)

I fenced my garden with (lightweight) concrete slotted posts and fence panels. The odd lengths left over were a PITA. I had to remanufacture the decorative trellised fencing to the correct length. 
Wooden posts kept rotting away.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jun 2020)

Use a 6x6 post (oak is best) or even better a solid (not recessed)concrete one, very heavy but strong.
Concrete post will require long coach bolts to secure rails ,holes are precast in post so no drilling ect
2'6 minimum hole depth tight dig if possible and a bag of postcrete or 2 if the hole is large.

3m centre will be ok with either of the above options.


----------



## Slick (6 Jun 2020)

3m centres is not something I would go for even for ranch boarding. Every man to his own though.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jun 2020)

You'll regret leaving to big of a gap...I've done it before.Just fiited 45 feet of fencing up my drive with a mixture of old concrete posts a quite a few wooden 4 inch.






Question would you stain this ? It's meant to be tantalised wood.Im no fencing expert !


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jun 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> You'll regret leaving to big of a gap...I've done it before.Just fiited 45 feet of fencing up my drive with a mixture of old concrete posts a quite a few wooden 4 inch.
> View attachment 528050
> 
> 
> Question would you stain this ? It's meant to be tantalised wood.Im no fencing expert !




That is tanalised but at different stages of drying.

Yes stain away it will look nice in a fresh colour way.
Tanalised timber is great but it does look a bit dry and manky over time


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jun 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> That is tanalised but at different stages of drying.
> 
> Yes stain away it will look nice in a fresh colour way.
> Tanalised timber is great but it does look a bit dry and manky over time


There's a sort of mould,almost looks like burdshit coming through on it.Only been up a week so I'll wait for some more good weather and give it a stain.Thanks


----------



## pawl (7 Jun 2020)

A chap down from me paint red his fencing grey and the concrete supports a lighter grey.Looks very effective.Saw another stretch of fencing painted a similar shade of grey


----------



## Randomnerd (7 Jun 2020)

Yorkshire boarding lets the air through better than close board. I build the odd fence or two from sawn larch, which lasts 20 years without chemical treatment. For a six foot high fence I’d use 9’6” posts. If the soil is suitable, I’d not use concrete, but ram the earth back into a precisely cut hole. 3 m centres wouldn’t be for me. You might get away with it with very heavy rails and big posts. 3 posts and two wall mounted posts would be my choice


----------



## BurningLegs (7 Jun 2020)

Thanks for the input, everyone. I’d be lying if I said I wasn’t disappointed 

Looks like I should plan for a more typical 2.4M span. I’ve only had one person show a preference for 3M of everyone I’ve asked, both online and offline. He is what I would call a bodger!!

Yorkshire boarding is a new phrase on me. Had to google that one. I was half expecting it to be a slang term for dry stone wall, but see it’s a double sided panel with an offset between uprights. Not sure that’s for me, don’t think it would get wife approval!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jun 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> There's a sort of mould,almost looks like burdshit coming through on it.Only been up a week so I'll wait for some more good weather and give it a stain.Thanks



It always does that ,not a problem after its dried out.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jun 2020)

BurningLegs said:


> Thanks for the input, everyone. I’d be lying if I said I wasn’t disappointed
> 
> Looks like I should plan for a more typical 2.4M span. I’ve only had one person show a preference for 3M of everyone I’ve asked, both online and offline. He is what I would call a bodger!!
> 
> Yorkshire boarding is a new phrase on me. Had to google that one. I was half expecting it to be a slang term for dry stone wall, but see it’s a double sided panel with an offset between uprights. Not sure that’s for me, don’t think it would get wife approval!!



Unless you live on top of the Yorkshire Moors you'll be fine with 3m centre.
It's all about the post, fit a good post no problems.

If you wanted to have a man guard your pub would you choose Lenny McLean or Danny la rue 

https://www.avsfencing.co.uk/news/a-guide-to-closeboard-fencing/


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jun 2020)

New 6' fence and double gates at work.
To keep scrotes out..well try


----------



## neil_merseyside (26 Jun 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> New 6' fence and double gates at work.
> To keep scrotes out..well try
> 
> View attachment 532504


At 6'2" (and 58yo) I can easily get over my 6' fence, albeit it's a bit huffy, puffy and not pretty, so younger fitter crims wouldn't struggle in any way, but with that fence I'd just climb using the bearers on the LH side.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jun 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> At 6'2" (and 58yo) I can easily get over my 6' fence, albeit it's a bit huffy, puffy and not pretty, so younger fitter crims wouldn't struggle in any way, but with that fence I'd just climb using the bearers on the LH side.


But the carpet gripper on the inside stings when you first grab 2 handfuls


----------



## neil_merseyside (26 Jun 2020)

O


Phaeton said:


> But the carpet gripper on the inside stings when you first grab 2 handfuls


Only if you have bare hands, I'd not want to leave fingerprints never mind DNA


----------



## BurningLegs (26 Jun 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> O
> 
> Only if you have bare hands, I'd not want to leave fingerprints never mind DNA


Username checks out


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jun 2020)

I remember the good old days when people used to cement broken bottles on top of garden walls.
Still got over them to get a ball back and nick some pop...


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jun 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I remember the good old days when people used to cement broken bottles on top of garden walls.
> Still got over them to get a ball back and nick some pop...




And if you got caught in the garden a good hiding..scrumping had its risks.

@neil_merseyside it's a deterrent and there's a CCTV camera looking straight at you as you approach, and a pir light to show scrote the way 

We've been having petty crime spikes ,garden furniture theft ect.
We had a 3' picket fence and gates so a little better as it will require a bit more effort to nick a bench or table ,and more importantly it gives residents and night staff a bit more piece of mind.

Sort off


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Jun 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> New 6' fence and double gates at work.
> To keep scrotes out..well try
> 
> View attachment 532504
> ...


Levo-Lon,
Those gates need diagonal braces fitted otherwise they will sag so they won't shut properly and the bolt holes won't line up.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jun 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Levo-Lon,
> Those gates need diagonal braces fitted otherwise they will sag so they won't shut properly and the bolt holes won't line up.



They have 6" screws in the braces.
And screwed boards. Plus nails.
Also the hinge braces are full width s can't say.
I may Z bar but I think they will be fine.


----------

